# Successful rescue



## Path0gen (Jun 24, 2019)

Four years ago my neighbor turned a patch of his Woodland into pasture land. At that time I noticed the cattle were eating showy lady slipper orchids. I asked permission to rescue a small bunch and was given the okay. I dug up 3 stalks in a clump and transferred them near my house in a bed I prepared for them. Each year they have expanded and this year there are over forty blossoms on the bunch. The remaining lady slippers in the pasture have vanished, eaten into Oblivion by the cattle and deer.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2019)

Beautiful, good save. Thanks for sharing. In the USA you could go to jail for that.


----------



## Path0gen (Jun 24, 2019)

In Minnesota, it is legal to transplant ladyslippers (and other wildflowers) from private property to another person's property without a permit as long as you have the property owner's written permission and the flowers are not sold or offered for sale.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 24, 2019)

As far as I know, the law in Mich. is the same as what Path0gen states. Beatiful save, by the way. I've only seen these here in Mich. on the edges of sphagnum bogs.


----------



## abax (Jun 24, 2019)

Good for you! The cyps. look great and so beautiful.


----------

